# CF Physician Assistants receive Bachelor of Science from the University of Nebra



## Cansky (30 Jul 2009)

CF Physician Assistants receive Bachelor of Science from the University of Nebraska
NR-09.065 - July 28, 2009

CFB BORDEN, ON – The 23 graduates of the Canadian Forces’ Physician Assistant Course were honoured by the University of Nebraska at a convocation ceremony this afternoon at CFB Borden where they became the first Physician Assistants in Canada to receive Bachelor of Science degrees from a recognised university. 

“The awarding of the Bachelor of Science degrees to Physician Assistants in the Canadian Forces demonstrates the high level of professionalism and skills maintained by these military members,” said the Honourable Peter MacKay, Minister of National Defence and Minister for the Atlantic Gateway. “The agreement with the University of Nebraska exemplifies the CF's commitment to ensuring lifelong learning and cutting edge training opportunities for its members.”

This academic recognition follows an initiative that resulted in the signature of a Memorandum of Understanding between the University of Nebraska’s School of Allied Health Professions Physician Assistant Program and the CF Medical Service School/CF Dental Service School on June 23, 2009.  The CF Medical Service School/CF Dental Service School is the first organization in Canada to be accredited by the Canadian Medical Association to train Physician Assistants.

“The graduating Physician Assistants have already proven their past dedication to patient care and hard work as medical technicians,” said Commodore Hans Jung, CF Surgeon General and Commander of the CF Health Services Group. “The additional training and university-level schooling they received will help the Canadian Forces to continue to have valued members on its multi-disciplined health care team in garrison and on the front lines.”

The University of Nebraska is recognized as a pioneer in the development of one of the most highly regarded Physician Assistant programs in the United States and has been providing American civilian and military Physician Assistants with this degree for 25 years. 

“The Canadian Forces Health Services also takes the opportunity today to thank the University of Nebraska for providing a university degree that validates the extensive and comprehensive medical education of CF Physician Assistants,” said Commodore Jung.



Well done to all.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (30 Jul 2009)

BZ to the class for their hard work and dedication.

Thx for posting Kirsten


----------



## PMedMoe (30 Jul 2009)

Congrats to all the grads.  Your hard work has paid off.


----------



## medicineman (30 Jul 2009)

Congrats Kirsten - now get to work .

MM

Forgot to add - "Go Corn Huskers!!"


----------



## mariomike (30 Jul 2009)

That is very good news!


----------



## Armymedic (30 Jul 2009)

Its an awesome time to become a military PA.

Kirsten, PM me with details...who topped course, how everyone did on ph3 etc...

I am out in Grandview doing family med.


----------



## Roy Harding (30 Jul 2009)

That is absolutely wonderful news.

Good on ya' - all of you.  And a personal "congratulations" to you, Kirsten.  The last time I saw you, you were trying to get a usable database together - now you're an undergrad!!

A question - and if it causes too much discussion, I'll split it off to its own thread.  Are there Canadian universities offering a similar degree?

Once again, Kirsten - congratulations.


Roy


----------



## PMedMoe (30 Jul 2009)

Roy,

I did a quick search and they offer it at McMaster University (but applicants must have two years undergraduate work at an accredited university) and University of Manitoba offers a graduate program for PAs: http://umanitoba.ca/faculties/medicine/departments/opas/paep/index.html and of course the CF PA program: http://umanitoba.ca/faculties/medicine/departments/opas/cfpap/index.html.


----------



## Cansky (30 Jul 2009)

Here is the Canadian Medical Association article.


Military physician assistants first in Canada to be awarded university degrees 


By Patrick Sullivan

When two Canadian universities grant degrees to newly minted physician assistants (PAs) for the first time next year, they will find themselves beaten to the degree-granting punch by the Canadian Forces.

This month 23 graduates of the military's physician assistant course were awarded bachelor of science degrees by the University of Nebraska, which has been producing civilian and military PAs in the US for 25 years.

The degrees are academic recognition that CF training meets necessary standards. The CF Medical Service School is also the first organization in Canada accredited by the CMA to train PAs.

The two-year training program for military PAs involves a year of classroom work at CFB Borden in Ontario and a year of placements across the country. Lieut. (N) Crystal Myers, a spokesperson for the Health Services Group, said most of the armed forces' PA candidates have about 10 years' experience as medical technicians before entering the two-year course.

Upon graduation they serve as non-commissioned warrant officers and work closely with military physicians in Canada and abroad.

The University of Manitoba and McMaster University are currently training the country's first civilian PAs, and will produce a total of roughly 35 graduates next spring.

CF Surgeon General Hans Jung said the degrees from the American university "validate the extensive and comprehensive medical education our physician assistants receive."

The CMA is currently preparing a toolkit to educate Canadian physicians about the various roles PAs can play, since the profession is relatively unknown outside the US.


----------



## Roy Harding (30 Jul 2009)

Thank you, both PMedMoe and Kirsten.

I hope that the CF is seeking accreditation with both the University of Manitoba and McMaster's to award BSc's on their behalf.  It strikes me as somewhat of an anomaly that a US university recognizes the training given our soldiers, but a Canadian university (so far) does not.

Of course - I recognize that the U of Nebraska has been awarding this degree for 25 years - and that it remains new for both U of M and McMaster's.  I'm sure that those many pay grades above me are pursuing this.

This happy turn of events leads to another question:  should PAs be a commissioned occupation (like Nurse or Physician?)


----------



## Cansky (30 Jul 2009)

Actually Roy, It makes perfect sense that the U of Nebraska grants us our degree.  Our program is based on their's, as well they are allowing us to do take their Master's program thru distance learning.  Our program is also the only Canadian accredited program.  The 2 civilian schools only started last year and have yet to attain their accreditation.  As for comissioning that should be withing 3 to 5 years down the road.  This awarding of Bachelor of Science in PA studies paves the road to the future of our medical trades.  Splitting the trade so Sgt who don't wish to be PA's can still progress.  We have great leaders in the Sgt ranks who don't wish to be PA's but would be great WO and above. Currently we are losing these personnel due to releaseing.   We also have PA's who do this program and then go to administration positions ie: clinic WO to field ambs.


----------



## Roy Harding (30 Jul 2009)

Thanks, Kirsten.

You guys (CFMS) have taken some serious leaps and bounds since I left the service.  And it *appears* to me (a non-informed, non-involved, but INTERESTED individual) that you (the corporate you) are doing it right.

YOU (Kirsten, I mean), on the other hand - please once again accept my congratulations - this is a major accomplishment, and I'm proud of you and your classmates.


Roy


----------



## Cansky (30 Jul 2009)

Thanks Roy and Medicineman.  It has been a long two years getting here, so for getting to work well I'm taking a well deserved vacation before  I officially start work.


----------



## Snakedoc (31 Jul 2009)

Congratulations Kirsten and other grads of the program!  Out of curiosity, when they mention that its a two year program for the bachelor's degree, is this 3 years compressed into 2?  Or is this because its based on a masters program that its 2 years?  Thanks.


----------



## Armymedic (31 Jul 2009)

The original U of N program was 4 yrs, and a BSc. Its morphed in the last 4-5 yrs to its present form.

Our program was tailored given the leadership and experience of the CF Med Tech Sgt. Also, there is no less than 40 hours of classroom work/week scheduled over the 48 week phase 1 portion.

There are several differences right now between the CFMS PAs and the civilain universities. One area, subject matter, for instance, McMaster students are not doing 3 weeks of trauma, 1 week of ACLS, and 1 weeks of Emergency Dental (plus others), which are essential for us in the military, but found not relevant for the type of employment Ont PAs will be seeing.

I will admit my info is all second hand. We have a class rep who broke down all the differences, but I do not have the details with me anymore.


----------



## RubberTree (1 Aug 2009)

BZ to the entire class! This is a move that can (and should) alter the entire CFHS group and dynamic. Its long overdue.
I'm interested in how this will play out over next couple of years.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (1 Aug 2009)

Congratulations!

Besides adding to the impetus of change in the military PA occupation, this could also be another step forward in acceptance of PAs in civilian practice in Canada.

Though the story speaks only of the graduates from the most recent PA course, what about those already out in the field?  Is UNMC offering any opportunity for previous grads (especially from the new format course) to also receive a degree in the same manner or perhaps through evaluation of prior learning and experience?

With this new (and transferable south of the border?) credential will future graduates of the PA course incur obligatory service?


----------



## Cansky (1 Aug 2009)

We are awaiting info on the previous grads and their entitlement to this degree.  As for obligatory service we are suppose to do 2 years of this.  My course that just graduated this past month was the first course that *all * had to sign obligatory service prior to starting the course previous courses it was hit or miss.  As of yet Canadian grads are unable to write the american boards but that is in the discussions for the future.


----------



## medicineman (2 Aug 2009)

The course I was on that graduated last year had to sign the oblig service prior to beginning Phase 2.  Wonder if/when my letter of edjumication will arrive... :

MM


----------

